# Square or not?



## Jack56 (Sep 17, 2014)

I find it very difficult to decide whether the format should be square or not.
I like to know what your opinion is and why?


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 17, 2014)

Square. People will think you shot it on a Hasselblad.


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 17, 2014)

Square. Subjects that are about the same length in height and length tend to look best in a square crop.


----------



## niteclicks (Sep 17, 2014)

+1 square. and a very nice image too.


----------



## Menace (Sep 17, 2014)

Lovely image. I'll vote for square too as for me it gives your subject a bit more of a pop.


----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2014)

Menace said:


> Lovely image. I'll vote for square too as for me it gives your subject a bit more of a pop.



+1 Square


----------



## tolusina (Sep 17, 2014)

Where the print will hang should influence your choice, I think both are just fine.


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 17, 2014)

Jack56 said:


> I find it very difficult to decide whether the format should be square or not.
> I like to know what your opinion is and why?


The warmer colour tones and the square format works best in my opinion.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 17, 2014)

Square.

Cuts out the needless dead space.

Nice shot.

Sek


----------



## c.d.embrey (Sep 17, 2014)

I'd crop it 4x5 (object to left) and tighten up the top and bottom.


----------



## ray5 (Sep 18, 2014)

Square. The subject gets more isolated and hence gets more emphasis that way.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Sep 18, 2014)

c.d.embrey said:


> I'd crop it 4x5 (object to left) and tighten up the top and bottom.


+1. I think a lot depends on where and how it is going to be presented. Will it be a standalone print or will there be an accompanying image/images. Think about the flow of the image i.e. how does your eye run through the image. Do you want the viewer to dwell on this particular image or do you want it their eye to flow to another image or artwork that complement the image. You could therefore also consider rotating if it may help your overall presentation.


----------



## takesome1 (Sep 18, 2014)

Not square, it makes your subject more of the center piece of the pic while square makes it only about the object.

Plus the majority of the people are saying square. Do you want to make your art according to what the majority would do?

There is no wrong or right answer to your question, only the answer you prefer.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Sep 18, 2014)

takesome1 said:


> ...the majority of the people are saying square. Do you want to make your art according to what the majority would do?



This was my take on the subject.

If you are wanting to use the image to please others, (selling the image), I would consider square to potentially sell more.

If you are keeping it as a photo for your own personal gallery, (desktop background, etc.) then whatever you want.

For my taste, I would square it up. I rarely ever intentionally do an edit by going against what I think is right. Though I want more gigs in life, I have to stay true to myself so as to not get lost in the business stand point. With that, however you feel is the right answer.

Since you posted the square one first, and it looked great to my, square is where _I_ think it should be.

Cheers!
-Tabor


----------



## dak723 (Sep 18, 2014)

I think the square format fits the subject better as well.

Nothing wrong with going with the majority. They may have good taste and judgement! This is, after all, a forum of photographers with an informed opinion.


----------



## NancyP (Sep 22, 2014)

Square. The background doesn't add to the story, and the dead center composition is balanced out by the random protrusions of the 'shroom.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 22, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Square. People will think you shot it on a Hasselblad.



I agree for this shot, and I tried to do more square crops myself. Unfortunately, I found that at least for what I shoot square never really fits the scene - or am I simply too set on ~2:3 by decades of viewing the world through the native 35mm ratio?


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 23, 2014)

I liked the rectangular orientation better. Two reasons:
The orientation of the subject in the rectangular frame is more appealing to me as it feels like it's slowly spreading (spilling?) outwards on two sides.
The black space on the sides seem to enhance the brightness of the subject and acts as a negative space where the spill (as above) would spread out.

I generally crop this kind of images square, but this special case seems to need a different treatment in my opinion.


----------



## Besisika (Sep 23, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> I liked the rectangular orientation better. Two reasons:
> The orientation of the subject in the rectangular frame is more appealing to me as it feels like it's slowly spreading (spilling?) outwards on two sides.
> The black space on the sides seem to enhance the brightness of the subject and acts as a negative space where the spill (as above) would spread out.
> 
> I generally crop this kind of images square, but this special case seems to need a different treatment in my opinion.


+1
Rectangular gives a sense of direction of the subject (horizontal). Square looks too geometric to my eyes (more like a kid's drawing).
What makes the square better in these photos is the warmth of the color. Try to give the rectangular the same warmth and then compare.


----------

